# India's Monstrous Double Stack Trains



## jis (Aug 29, 2018)

Thought this video would be of interest.

India is developing a separate National Freight Network of lines which have clearance for these somewhat greater than 22' high trains with catenary at 24+' for electric operation. This should put to rest all the endless discussion we have every so often about the impossibility of electrifying tracks that carry high loads.



Eventually select current tracks will get clearances enhanced and catenary raised. But that is quite a bit in the future. Currently they are focused on building the so called Dedicate Freight Corridor (DFC) line connecting North India with Kolkata and Mumbai, a total of a little less than 4,000km of new double track railroad paralleling existing trackage at most locations.

Between Delhi and Kolkata this will effectively create a four track railroad all the way with several hundred km of 5 and 6 track railroads. Passenger trains will get segregated from freight. The freight part will be double track all the way. The passenger part double track to 4 tracks with a very short couple of segments with 5 or 6 tracks.

This video is on the Delhi to Mumbai DFC.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 29, 2018)

These are really messing with my head. It's just so weird to see a freight train with cars five feet taller than Superliners.


----------



## caravanman (Aug 30, 2018)

Funny to see the tiny guards brakevan at the rear, puts the height of the containers into perspective. Rather hoped to see an electric loco pulling the train, that would be the real deal!

Is there a shorter maximum length in India, I have seen very long trains in USA pulled by 4 or 5 locos?

Thanks for posting.

Ed.


----------



## jis (Aug 30, 2018)

In India they never run a train that will not fit in passing loops on the route. So they will never get to be as long as trains in the US.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 30, 2018)

jis said:


> In India they never run a train that will not fit in passing loops on the route. So they will never get to be as long as trains in the US.


Is that part of why they're double stacking the trains? For increased capacity without lengthening it?


----------



## jis (Aug 30, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > In India they never run a train that will not fit in passing loops on the route. So they will never get to be as long as trains in the US.
> ...


Yes. That is also the reason they are using straight flats rather than well cars as in the US, so that they can pack more in shorter length.


----------



## cirdan (Aug 30, 2018)

jis said:


> Thought this video would be of interest.
> 
> India is developing a separate National Freight Network of lines which have clearance for these somewhat greater than 22' high trains with catenary at 24+' for electric operation. This should put to rest all the endless discussion we have every so often about the impossibility of electrifying tracks that carry high loads.



Is that a caboose at the end of the train?


----------



## jis (Aug 30, 2018)

Yes. That is a standard height caboose.


----------



## cirdan (Aug 30, 2018)

You write the DFC is stil something they are planning on building.

So what is the video showing?

Is there a section that is already commercially operational?

Or is this just a demonstration of concept?


----------



## jis (Aug 30, 2018)

Both DFCs are in various stages of construction. I have seen the Eastern DFC trackage in place parallel to the Howrah - Bardhaman Chord's triple track original route near Kolkata. I have also seen them between Ghaziabad (outside Delhi) and Aligarh along the Delhi - Kolkata trunk route. That is the part that got additional funding from the World Bank loan recently for accelerating construction.

The segment shown is of the western DFC and the parallel regular route trackage. That segment of the regular route is yet to receive electrification. So the DFC and the regular route are getting electrified simultaneously and they are being electrified with the higher clearance for both.. The trains shown I think are on the older original gauge converted route track (this was a Meter Gauge route a decade back) and the new DFC tracks are seen in some of the scenes with much whiter newer concrete structures. This is my guess.The actual segment is mentioned in the notes as somewhere near Phulera, so I am going based on that.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 30, 2018)

jis said:


> Yes. That is a standard height caboose.


That is one old, tiny, and shabby looking caboose.


----------



## jis (Aug 30, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. That is a standard height caboose.
> ...


Cabooses are not know for any other looks in general


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 30, 2018)

jis said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > jis said:
> ...


Yeah, but that caboose was especially sad looking. Compare it to this one. It's almost completely enclosed, has a much larger "cabin", and has virtually no rust. Cabooses don't have to rusty and tiny.


----------



## jis (Aug 30, 2018)

An Indian Brake Van ((Caboose in US lingo) in relatively good shape would look like this:






Many are just converted from 4 or more recently 8 wheeler ( what would be called in the US box cars) wagons.


----------

